
A Unique Perspective - coreygarvey
https://podcast.coreygarvey.com/2020/05/15/writing-for-one/
======
coreygarvey
My podcast, Settled Afar, and blog looks at big decisions people make in their
lives to move to a new community, career, or location.

Writing is such a great outlet for me to get things across, and this piece
looks at how that writing is informed and what I look to achieve with it.

